# Pain Killers for IBS



## LINDAJANICE (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to use 2x 135mg Mebeverine and 2x Paracetamol but I could never get back to sleep as my IBS strikes around 3am so I was wasted for work the next day. I now take 1 x Mebeverine and 1x Donnatab and 1x Co-codamol.I'm not getting many attacks these daysso the co-codamol isn't constipating me.I also take 3 big tsps of psyillium and 1x Natures sunshine LBS2 (lower bowel stimulant) in the morning. If I have an attack I take 2 Deflatine as they help with the trapped gas.

I find chocolate and bell peppers always cause me IBS and maybe hard cheese. I'm trying to eat anti-inflammatory foods and resist inflammatory food,lists can be found on internet search.Good olive oil seems to help me.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

I just heard about an herb called Kratom. It hails from the Far East and is touted as a non-opiate pain killer. Have been researching it in the net and info is mixed. Traditional medicine providers are the most skeptical. Has anyone heard of this herb, or tried it.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Peppermint pills numb me up nicely.

I am drinking kratom tea right now. This is the third time I've tried it. Every time I drink it I seem to have a fairly healthy poop. I can't say I attribute it completely to the kratom as this is only my 3rd time drinking it, and I am slowly climbing my way out of a hardfast elimination diet, but my food diary seems to indicate it's not bad for me at all.

My mother sent me bags of kratom last year and I gave her a stern lecturing for it, that I still need to call and apologize to her over. There's been a lot of confused news on the herb. I bought into the scare news, initially and shunned kratom along with every other person who never used it. My mother sent it to me because I suffer from severe severe depression swings. I am also anti-drugs so I refuse anti-depressents. Mom knows this and sent me the kratom.

On my third cup all I can say is it's like drinking a tea that gives me pep. I don't crave it or drink it everyday but I like it. Honestly if you want great information on this herb the greatest place to get information on it, is on redditt. You'll spend days reading other people's experiences and they'll send you to great links.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

3 am is when the liver starts the process of waking you up, but it's not supposed to actually wake you until around 5ish or 6 when it's dawn. I had an issue with my circadian rhythm being off until I took DHEA, but I'm not sure it's available where you are. If it isn't, you may want to ask a doctor if they'd be willing to give you a short time supply of it so you can reset your internal clock. It will certainly stop the pain for a short time, it does for me.

If that's not an option, then magnesium citrate works, but then you have to start the process of identifying and eliminating all the trouble foods, of which there may be hundreds.

Are you sure, absolutely sure that psyllium is a good idea for you? It doesn't seem to be working. Either change to some other kind of fiber like oat fiber, ground/soaked flax seed gel, or quit fiber supplements altogether. It's not true that fiber cures all constipation. It might help some people, but it doesn't help me, for example. Quite the opposite.

Set aside some time every day to look up something in the medical literature, and plan to discuss it with the doctor on the next visit:

-gastroparesis

-5-HT4 or 3

-gingerol

-narinjine

-gastric motility

-nausea (often related to motility)

-prokinetic

You'll encounter a lot of jargon, but it's better than feeling helpless.


----------

